# Big Bruno...needs a home carer(their home) for three weeks...



## Liz Moloney (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi
I don't know if anyone here can help or has any ideas but...my hubs passed away on 7th January and my son who lives and works abroad is getting married end of March. We were both planning the trip for three weeks but Brian passed quite quickly so I have to go for both of us.
Problem is we/I have an eleven year old cat who I could not now part with for the world. He is a house cat so doesn't go out or even like to. I don't think a cattery would suit him so I was looking for someone (I live in north London) who fosters cats on a one to one basis.
He is not needy has no bad habits apart from he has long hair and does sleep quite a lot these days but can be playful when someone takes the time.
I would obviously pay for this and provide food etc. but where to start...?
Any one out there can help?

Liz


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry I can't help but hope you will be able to find someone soon x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

would you consider using a pet sitting service?
@oliviarussian can you advise here?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know where abouts in north London you are but I can thoroughly recommend http://www.cats-whiskers.info/index.php who cover north/east Islington/Camden/Hackney/Hackney areas, alternatively you could pop into your local vets and see if they can recommend anybody


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Worth asking your vets if any of them or the vet nurses might have him while you are away...
So sorry you've lost your hubs


----------

